

I Was Promised Flying Cars - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/08/opinion/sunday/i-was-promised-flying-cars.html

======
DougN7
I've pondered about the mismatch between the mind blowing progress we've made
in the microscopic sciences (electronics, etc) compared with the decent
progress in macro world (battery tech? transportation, building materials,...)

Why is that?

